# Snowshoe Hare Hunting in Michigan



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So about three weeks ago I sell one of my beagle pups to a gentleman in Michigan. He tells me he's going to hunt snowshoes in the U.P. with the pup and asked if I had ever hunted them. I told him no and that it was on my list of things to do. After a an hour of talking with him, he invites me up to michigan to hunt with him. He said all I need to bring is clothing, the dogs and my gun and the rest was on him. I took him up on the offer and we went to the U.P. from this past wed-saturday.

We stayed in his cabin in Kinross on one of his tracks of land. His land with the cabin was 80 acres surrounded by miles upon miles of state public hunting land. His cabin did not have electric or running water. It was propaine heat,stove and lights and an outhouse. Rustic and isolated it was. 

The first day out the conditions sucked. The wind was blowing hard and heavy snow comming down. We did get 5 hares up that day but never got a shot at them. The second day we got 8 up. He got 3, i had issues with my gun shooting low and high so didn't get any. The last day we decided to go way off the road, 1/4mile to be exact. The dogs go trabbits up all over the place. Around 10:30 the dogs got on one and keep running it. They finally get it turned and bring it right to me. The hare stops and i shoot. I missed again(they blend in so well in the snow). So the dogs still running it got another 1/4 mile and get it to circle again. This time as they bring it to me, I don't miss. 

I hear phil ask if i got it. I say no because i didnt see it. Then i see the dogs stop and go crazy. I got it! I was excited and shouted! Phil came up and said that was an amazing run and was hopeing id get it for the dogs effort. We shook and gave high fives. Once back at the camp he took this pic of me and the dogs with the hare. It was truly a trip to remember. My first time being up that far and hunting a new species.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Great report Tom!!
Salmonid


----------

